

Go from HN comment pages to original articles with 2 keypresses in Pentadactyl - nyellin
https://github.com/aantn/castle/commit/525ac1704ba2a438fa8b7239b3bdb028ecd9050a#L0R17

======
nyellin
Gosh, this needs an explanation: Pentadactyl is a vim-like environment for
Firefox. Other extensions add vim bindings to Firefox. Pentadactyl lets you
customize Firefox yourself, the same way you would customize vim.

<http://dactyl.sourceforge.net/pentadactyl/>

Once you have installed Pentadactyl, add these lines to ~/.pentadactylrc and
run :rehash to reload Pentadactyl without restarting Firefox

